# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Tektronix 2465

## santosp

Πωλείται παλμογράφος *Tektronix 2465* σε άριστη κατάσταση.

Είναι πρόσφατα καλιμπραρισμένος -πριν από 2,5 μήνες- από την *QService*, κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να ελεγχθεί από τον σειριακό αριθμό στην βάση δεδομένων τους.
Επίσης έχουν αλλαχτεί και οι πυκνωτές της τροφοδοσίας με kit γνήσιων *Nichicon*, επίσης από την *QService*.

Μαζί δίνεται τo προστατευτικό κάλυμμα της πρόσοψης -σπανιότατο-, δυο γνήσια probes, και η ενσωματωμένη θήκη για έγγραφα και probes.


Ο παλμογράφος φέρει εκτός από το αντιεκρηκτικό προστατευτικό οθόνης και διάφανο φίλτρο αυτής. Και τα δυο είναι αγρατζούνιστα.


*Κόστος 600 ευρώ* αδιαπραγμάτευτο. Έλεγχος του παλμογράφου μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί στον χώρο μου.


Ευχαριστώ.

*Εικόνες στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο....*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=12AQSkdFo4WOtSwGK0b464FS51_umw169

----------

